# Bunny growing white hair?



## Lillian (Jun 15, 2013)

Stewie was coated raven black when I first got him but lately he's starting to grow bits of white hair... Should I be worried ??

Also is it recommended to get bunny vaccinated every year and wormed every 3 months?

Thank you!

Lillian


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jun 15, 2013)

no I don't think so . my Chihuahua started growing some white hair when she was about 2. she's chocolate but her dad was a blue. one of the parents probably was a different color!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 15, 2013)

No worries perfectly normal especially in blacks. They're termed scattered white hairs and can be found on our black polish. It's all genetics

I'm not sure about vaccines but I would say that worming every three months depending on the environment (ie if they come into daily contact with the soil and their stool, also how prevalent worms are in your area and if the rabbit is showing signs of infestation) is a little excessive. Normally it's only done minimum every 6mos to yearly. But it does depend on those environmental factors


----------



## isabelwhatx (Jun 15, 2013)

Aw, he looks just like my bun, Lambda! He is also jet black (or was) and has been growing in a few stray white hairs. This is very normal, so no worries.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 16, 2013)

Call your vet and see what they think you need with regards to vaccinations and worming. Every time ours molt they have minor changes in their coloration. Mr. Be was a 10+ year old seal point Nethie and he got a big white spot on his nose he never had before.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, you will definitely need annual vaccinations for VHD/Calicivirus, unfortunately there's no vaccine available here for myxo, both diseases are prevalent in wild populations of rabbits and often spread to domestic populations via mosquitoes. As for worming, agree with asking your vet about frequency for that, but no doubt they will 100% recommend the annual vaccine.


----------



## ladysown (Jun 16, 2013)

please do not just worm your rabbit without knowing IF your rabbit has worms. Preventative treatment is one of the biggest reasons for resistance to antibiotics develops. AND when you worm, use the right wormer. PLEASE.

As to vaccinations....I think they are necessary in Australia aren't they? you'd have to talk to rabbit savvy folks in your area.


----------

